# Lurrezko  oinak ha pasado sus primeros 1.000...



## Calambur

Sergi viene deleitándonos con sus conocimientos y caballerosidad, y ha superado sus primeros mil _posts_.

Hay que festejarlo con todo, como es debido. Clic.

¡Felicitaciones!


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

¡Me uno a las felicitaciones! La verdad es que es un placer leer los mensajes de Lurrezko, a pesar de su alias impronunciable: va dejando huella el muchacho, va dejando huella...


----------



## obz

Enhorabuena, felicidades y parabién Lurrezko!
Tus comentarios siempre sirven de ayuda o entretenimiento. 

Saludos y sigue con el buen trabajo!


----------



## Pinairun

¡Chicos, no os demoréis en acudir a la fiesta!
De lo contrario podríamos estar celebrando ya sus dos mil (aunque muestra sus pies descalzos, creo que va en patines)

Gracias_, Lurrezko oinak,_ por tus aportes tan gratos.


----------



## Lurrezko

¡Virgen santa! Muchas gracias a todos por este honor (inmerecido). No tengo palabras (cosa bastante absurda dado el lugar en el que nos reunimos...)

Este foro es droga dura

(Aldonza, felicidades por tus 1.000 también y por tu insana afición a los dichos y proverbios)


----------



## Dentellière

Lurrezko oinak said:


> ¡Virgen santa! Muchas gracias a todos por este honor (inmerecido). No tengo palabras (cosa bastante absurda dado el lugar en el que nos reunimos...)
> 
> Este foro es droga dura
> 
> (Aldonza, felicidades por tus 1.000 también y por tu insana afición a los dichos y proverbios)


 

¡Felicitaciones Lurrezco !  Ya lo creo que es droga pura para tí, 1000 mensajes en tres meses!  Creo que has batido todos los records. 
Un abrazo


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Lurrezko oinak said:


> (Aldonza, felicidades por tus 1.000 también y por tu insana afición a los dichos y proverbios)


¡Qué quieres! Lo propio de una labriega manchega que vive de la sabiduría popular . Aunque _en casa de herrero cuchillo de palo._



Dentellière said:


> Ya lo creo que es droga pura para ti, 1000 mensajes en tres meses! Creo que has batido todos los records.


Nada de tres meses, dos, han sido dos: desde el 27 de junio... Coincido contigo en que va ganando el concurso. Es imposible mantenerse a su ritmo.


----------



## didakticos

¡Felicitaciones L.O.! Perdón por usar solo las iniciales, pero a veces se me hace un lío .

Pues sí, lo tuyo es todo un record: a mi me tomó tres años   para llegar hasta donde vos estás ahora .

¡Saludos y seguí adelante!


----------



## Peterdg

¡¡¡Lurrezco!!! Felicidades también de mi parte. Siempre un placer leerte.

Peter


----------



## maidinbedlam

Felicidades, ¡y que cumplas muchos más!


----------



## XiaoRoel

Felicidades.


----------



## swift

*Un placer* *leerte,* *Lurrezco.*

*¡...**!*


----------



## hosec

Me uno a las felicitaciones, aunque felicitarte por los 1.000 quede un poco lejano...


Salud


----------



## didakticos

hosec said:


> Me uno a las felicitaciones, aunque felicitarte por los 1.000 quede un poco lejano...
> 
> 
> Salud


 Hace ocho días Lurrezko no más iba por los mil y hoy va por los mil doscientos y pico. ¡Vale que tiene los pies de barro, porque con pies de ángel es capaz que no le vemos ni el humo ! ¡Nos vemos en los 2000!

*(Con ese ritmo, es capaz que para la próxima semana le estemos abriendo un nuevo hilo  ).*


----------



## swift

A lo mejor es que en la foto escondió sus alas talares.


----------



## Lurrezko

didakticos said:


> Hace ocho días Lurrezko no más iba por los mil y hoy va por los mil doscientos y pico. ¡Vale que tiene los pies de barro, porque con pies de ángel es capaz que no le vemos ni el humo ! ¡Nos vemos en los 2000!
> 
> *(Con ese ritmo, es capaz que para la próxima semana le estemos abriendo un nuevo hilo  ).*



No puedo desengancharme, es superior a mí. Me paso el día en cábalas extenuantes sobre palabras absurdas y sintaxis infernales. He intentado salir a la calle, pero la realidad es muy decepcionante...

¡Gracias a todos!


----------



## Calambur

swift said:


> ...alas talares.


¡Ésas me gustaron!



Lurrezko oinak said:


> He intentado salir a la calle, pero la realidad es muy decepcionante...


Ja, te comprendo (a mí me pasa lo mismo).


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Gora i visca.


----------



## Antpax

¡Muchas Felicidades por esos mil! Cantidad y calidad. Zorionak, felicitats, ens veiem als 10.000.

Saludos.

Ant


----------

